# Hochtaunus-Trailtour mit der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus



## wondermike (28. Juli 2008)

Nachdem meine Tour letztes Jahr verletzungsbedingt leider ausfallen musste, bin ich dieses Jahr wieder am Start. Die Tour findet am *17.08.2008* statt. Abfahrt ist um *10 Uhr an der Saalburg*. 

Die Strecke ist die selbe wie letztes mal. Es geht von Der Saalburg über den Rosskopf zum Sandplacken, von dort auf den Feldberg. Dann Richtung Feldbergkastell und Rotes Kreuz und wieder hoch zum Fuchstanz. Da ist dann Kaffeepause. Weiter geht's dann auf den Altkönig und von da trailig runter Richtung Hohemark. Von der Hohemark führt der Weg dann über den Marmorstein wieder zurück zur Saalburg. Hier das Höhenprofil:







Die Tour ist ca. *40 km* lang und hat knapp *1000 Höhenmeter*. Das Tempo wird eher moderat sein, aber eine gewisse Kondition und Fahrtechnik sind natürlich erforderlich. Leider können wir diesmal nur eine Gruppe anbieten. 

Teilnahmevoraussetzungen sind ein technisch einwandfreies Mountainbike, das Tragen eines Helms und die Beachtung der DIMB Trail Rules. Der Guide haftet nur für vorsätzlich oder grob fahrlässig verursachte Schäden. Eine darüber hinausgehende Haftung wird ausgeschlossen. Mit der Anmeldung zur Tour bestätigt der/die Teilnehmer/in an, dass er/sie diese Haftungsbegrenzung voll inhaltlich gelesen und ihr zugestimmt hat.

*Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus und des IBC DIMB Racing Teams.*

Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour und dem Haftungsverzicht vorliegen.


----------



## wondermike (28. Juli 2008)

Anmeldung hier. Die Teinehmerzahl ist auf 15 begrenzt. Sollte es mehr Anmeldungen geben, gibt es eine Warteliste. Bitte rechtzeitig absagen, wenn Ihr nicht könnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (28. Juli 2008)

Argh, da bin ich wahrscheinlich gerade in Kroatien, ohne Rad  Klingt aber echt gut, mal sehen


----------



## wondermike (30. Juli 2008)

Ach ja, die Saalburg findet ihr hier.


----------



## wondermike (10. August 2008)

So, noch eine Woche. Es sind noch Plätze frei, also noch fleißig anmelden.


----------



## sipaq (11. August 2008)

Wenn ich mir Deinen Google Maps Link so ansehe, frage ich mich, ob wir uns wirklich ganz hinten an der Saalburg oder doch eher vorne an der Bushaltestelle?


----------



## wondermike (11. August 2008)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Deinen Google Maps Link so ansehe, frage ich mich, ob wir uns wirklich ganz hinten an der Saalburg oder doch eher vorne an der Bushaltestelle?



Wir treffen uns bei dem freundlichen Herrn aus Metall, d.h. am Haupteingang.


----------



## wondermike (11. August 2008)

Habe grade nochmal nachgeschaut. Hast Recht, der Pfeil ist tatsächlich falsch.


----------



## wondermike (11. August 2008)

Diesen hier meine ich:


----------



## wondermike (15. August 2008)

Der Wetterbericht für's Wochenende sieht ja gut aus.


----------



## caroka (16. August 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Der Wetterbericht für's Wochenende sieht ja gut aus.



Weißt Du wie ich mich auf diese Tour freue.  Ich lebe seit einer Woche Bikeabstinent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (16. August 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Weißt Du wie ich mich auf diese Tour freue.  Ich lebe seit einer Woche Bikeabstinent.





Wird bestimmt klasse. Bin auch schon dabei, die alte Möhre auf Vordermann zu bringen. Neuer Zug hinten, neuer Schlauch hinten, neue Bremsbeläge vorn, ...


----------



## sipaq (16. August 2008)

s haben sich ja echt einige eingetragen. Freue mich auch riesig und war gestern extra nochmal im Taunus unterwegs, damit ich nicht hinterherfahren muss


----------



## stay_anonym (16. August 2008)

Hallo,
da ich noch nie dagewesen bin, bitte um kurz Info, ob die Saalburg von der B456 aus Richtung Süden ausgeschildert ist? Kann man da kostenfrei parken?
Danke vorab.


----------



## mac tire (16. August 2008)

Hallo

Die Saalburg ist ganz leicht zu finden. Wenn du von der A661 kommst, nehme die letzte Ausfahrt in Ri Bad Homburg-Dornholzhausen, da befindest du dich bereits auf der B456 in Ri Usingen/Weilburg. Dann überquerst du nach ca. 3 KM die Kreuzung in Bad Homb-Dornholzhausen und es geht bergauf bis du nach ca. 3-4 Km, vor einer leichten Rechtskurve, die Ausfahrt Saalburg siehst (nach Links ab).   
Dann befinden sich direkt rechts und entlang der Saalburg, zur B456 hin, die Besucherparkplätze. Da ist satt Platz zum Parken.


----------



## matschkopp (16. August 2008)

stay_anonym schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da ich noch nie dagewesen bin, bitte um kurz Info, ob die Saalburg von der B456 aus Richtung Süden ausgeschildert ist? Kann man da kostenfrei parken?
> Danke vorab.



Die 456 geht von beiden Seiten eine Rampe hoch und die Saalburg ist genau oben auf dem "Gipfel" der Rampe, gross ausgeschildert und in keinem Falle verpassbar. Parkplätze gibt es daum diese Zeit genug - gratis.


----------



## wondermike (16. August 2008)

stay_anonym schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da ich noch nie dagewesen bin, bitte um kurz Info, ob die Saalburg von der B456 aus Richtung Süden ausgeschildert ist? Kann man da kostenfrei parken?
> Danke vorab.



Ja, die Saalburg ist aus allen Richtungen weiträumig ausgeschildert. Kann man eigentlich nicht verfehlen. Umsonst parken kann man auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stay_anonym (16. August 2008)

danke euch.
bis moin.


----------



## hottube (16. August 2008)

bin gerade mal bei der Saalburg vorbeigekommen, da war ja die Hölle los, alle Parkplätze belegt. was war denn da los?

na bis morgen werden die wohl wieder verschwunden sein.


also dann bis morgen.

Grüße Hot


----------



## Hornisborn (16. August 2008)

Das liegt daran, das es Wochenende ist.


----------



## wondermike (16. August 2008)

Am Wochenende ist da bei schönem Wetter schon ordentlich was los. Aber morgens um 10 sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Hathunter (17. August 2008)

Ich glaub, ich hab Euch starten sehen....
Hab allerdings erst später hier gelesen, daß es ne "organisierte" Tour ist.
Ich war derjenige, der Euch seit der Saalburg ne Weile gefolgt ist, bis Ihr dann nach einigen KM nach links Richtung Herzberg abgebogen seid. Ich bin dann weiter auf "normalem" Weg nach Sandplacken und von dort wieder heim nach Bad Homburg.


----------



## hottube (17. August 2008)

Hi,

da hast Du etwas verpasst, die Stecke hat Wondermike ja bereits ganz oben beschrieben. In Verbindung mit bestem Wetter, einer Erfrischeung am FT war es eine gelungener Sontagsausflug.

Besten Dank noch mal an Wondermike und die netten Mitfahrer

so long - Hot


----------



## stay_anonym (17. August 2008)

nabend, war auf jedenfall eine rund um gelungene ausfahrt..wetter, leute und strecke..
sorry nochmal für meine 2 platten und meiner nicht vorhandenen ausstattung - ich verspreche besserung. bis bald


----------



## sipaq (17. August 2008)

Kann mich dem nur anschließen. Schöne Tour mit netten Leuten bei ordentlichem Wetter. Was will man mehr?


----------



## wondermike (17. August 2008)

Freut mich, dass es Euch Spaß gemacht hat. 

War wirklich eine nette Gruppe heute und alles hat gepasst. Ich hoffe, man sieht sich mal wieder im Taunus.


----------



## nikolauzi (19. August 2008)

Ich glaube, ich habe Euch kurz gesehen, am Altkönig, schwarzes Rechteck runter, als Ihr auf dem Querweg gewartet habt, bin ich mit dem Freerider hoch gekommen und angefeuert worden, könnte das sein?
Wäre auch gerne mitgekommen, war aber abzusehen, daß es Samstag Nacht zu spät wird, um so "früh" an der Saalburg zu sein Ev. das nächste mal

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. August 2008)

Hört sich ja nach einem netten Sonntagsausflug an 

Denke mal die Mitstreiter hatten viel Spass


----------



## sipaq (19. August 2008)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich habe Euch kurz gesehen, am Altkönig, schwarzes Rechteck runter, als Ihr auf dem Querweg gewartet habt, bin ich mit dem Freerider hoch gekommen und angefeuert worden, könnte das sein?


Also uns ist auf jeden Fall im oberen Teil des Viktoria-Trails ein Biker entgegengekommen, als wir ganz kurz gewartet haben. Den haben wir angefeuert. Wenn Du das warst, dann hoffe ich, dass Du uns in angenehmer Erinnerung behältst


----------



## nikolauzi (19. August 2008)

sipaq schrieb:


> Also uns ist auf jeden Fall im oberen Teil des Viktoria-Trails ein Biker entgegengekommen, als wir ganz kurz gewartet haben. Den haben wir angefeuert. Wenn Du das warst, dann hoffe ich, dass Du uns in angenehmer Erinnerung behältst



Yep, der Viktoria Trail ist mit dem schwarzen Rechteck gekennzeichnet ("Schwarze Piste"). Euer Anfeuern hat mir Schwung bis auf den Altkönig gegeben

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## wondermike (19. August 2008)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Yep, der Viktoria Trail ist mit dem schwarzen Rechteck gekennzeichnet ("Schwarze Piste"). Euer Anfeuern hat mir Schwung bis auf den Altkönig gegeben
> 
> Der Nikolauzi



Respekt.  Da hoch zu fahren ist echt 'ne Leistung.


----------

